# GH: Removed w/ penalty?



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi Guys,
I noticed this remark "Removed w/ penalty" on a few of my Order details summary on GRUBHUB?
What does it mean?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

It means:


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

It just counts as a rejected order. There's no penalty.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> It just counts as a rejected order. There's no penalty.


There is a penalty. It counts against you in regard to your partner level, which in turn plays a role in when you can schedule shifts.
You have to maintain certain levels to not be a simple partner that schedules last.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> There is a penalty. It counts against you in regard to your partner level, which in turn plays a role in when you can schedule shifts.
> You have to maintain certain levels to not be a simple partner that schedules last.


I used to think the same thing. But then I start cherry picking and lost my Premier status. But then I noticed I made the same amount of money.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

The penalty is you'll be suspended if do it too often or accepting offers then removing them 20-30 mins after too often, there is a reason why they give you details about an offer before accepting so you can decide whether you want it or not.


----------

